# Yippee finally got my first handgun!



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey everyone! Finally got a little .22 pistol to play with here on the farm. My first handgun. Gun laws are pretty restrictive here but the real reason it took so long was this gun store was taking me for a ride for about half a year. Switched stores and the permit came out in about a month. Was successful in getting the cash out of unscrupulous store "A" also.

The things an old Beretta from the mid 80's but appears to work fine. the good gun store has several so I've got a second spare one moving through the system too, just in case.

Popped it off a little trying to get used to it and how to be safe. I got this damn rebel rooster that won't go back in the coop and crows next to the house Every morning. That things gotta go but it won't hold still long enough to get a good aim on it....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Remember that a .22 has a LONG range. Don't forget what's a mile away in any direction you aim.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I usually always have a little browning 1911 in .22 on me for morning chores.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Is a handgun capable of a mile or is it the rifle. I've got a .22 rifle and know it can travel quite a distance.

Congrats on the Baretta. I have one in .32 for my carry gun.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm. The cartridge is the same. Don't know about the ballistics of the different firearms using the same ammo.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Don't know about the ballistics of the different firearms using the same ammo.


This is one instance where "size matters".
The longer barrels give more velocity.

The longest distances are calculated by firing the gun at an angle into the air, with 30°-40° being optimal elevation for most cartridges. 

If fired on a *level* plane, most bullets only travel a few hundred yards before hitting the ground.
For a 22 LR rifle it would be 250-300 yards in most cases.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I usually always have a little browning 1911 in .22 on me for morning chores.


Those 3/4-sized Browning 22 1911s are sweet. I’ve been tempted to buy one so many times, and always talk myself out of it due to the non-standard size- custom parts, holsters etc. 

Eventually I’m just going to buy one and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Alice and friends for reminding me about the dangerous range of these things. It's easy to get carried away chasing after my nemesis rooster like Yosemite Sam and I wouldn't want to cause any accidents.

GTX, I think I'll do that too, and get used to the thing rounding up rebellious chickens that don't want to go back in the coop. I've been doing that for years with my bb gun, good way to get a soup chicken about once a week.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Those 3/4-sized Browning 22 1911s are sweet. I’ve been tempted to buy one so many times, and always talk myself out of it due to the non-standard size- custom parts, holsters etc.
> 
> Eventually I’m just going to buy one and enjoy it for what it is.


Parts won't interchange with the full size models, so there is that but the safeties and mechanisms are all the same. I bought it for my wife during one of the gun sales Obama was pushing and many mornings I just find it ends up in my back pocket. It is a great gun to practice and retain muscle memory with and not blow a ton of money on 45 ammunition.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Is a handgun capable of a mile or is it the rifle. I've got a .22 rifle and know it can travel quite a distance.


both Technically because the pistol starts slower it doesn't incur the initial wind resistance and transition through the sound barrier.

but also neither well or with hardly any energy

you should absolutely have a safe backstop when shooting.
you should not aim up into the air it can go a long ways.

but shooting level or at a down angle is low risk past 400 yards.
why because you would with most typical 22lr ammunition a
40 gr bullet traveling at 1240fps you would have to aim 10 feet above the target to hit the target at 300 yards 400 yards 21 feet

but in order to get even reach 440 yards a quarter mile you need to be aiming about 28 feet above the target to reach 500 yards nearly 40 feet above the target

to reach one mile you need to aim 1593 feet above the target and when it does get there it is retaining 7 foot pounds of energy

we shoot 22lr from 200 yards it is fun but it requires us to aim almost 4 feet above the intended target

either could reach a mile neither are likely too unless your shooting at a steep up angle 

you can actually make the argument it is safer to shoot strait up with a 22lr because it retains no forward momentum it stops then falls only as fast as terminal velocity will allow 

to put this into perspective you would have to be aiming half way up the antenna on the top of the sears tower to hit a guy standing in front of the tower in the street from a mile down the street provided zero wind.

so don't shoot at up angles but now you understand what is really necessary to go a mile and what energy it has when it gets there


----------

